# 2008 sexy coffin



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just saw this posted on Sue thingy. This is cool and I want it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-SEXY-COFFI...ryZ88743QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Bad DT.

This is a family forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hehe


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a great combo. When you're done with the chick, just push her in the coffin and bury her. Brilliant!

P.S. - Ladies, please send all hate mail for this comment to Pyro.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> What a great combo. When you're done with the chick, just push her in the coffin and bury her. Brilliant!
> 
> P.S. - Ladies, please send all hate mail for this comment to Pyro.


Hail the man who thinks like a man I bow humbly in your presence


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Those ladies look like they are all business!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

all work and no fun makes a dull lady.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

We should make a calendar like that but use a prop girl instead of a real girl.... Don't worry Sickie the fakes ones are just as good as the real ones, in the dark.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He does care.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Better not mention realdoll.com here, huh?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Where else are you gonna go where you find the tag line of a post [highlight]*2008 Sexy Coffin?*[/highlight]:googly:


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*You got that right : )*


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I like July...


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Moon Dog said:


> I like July...


How many of use looked at the month we were born, to
see how cute the girl is.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Let me apologize in advance...*

Hey! Some of these look like they've had a few "bones" in them already...
Sorry I couldn't resist! 
:devil:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow Kevin bad boy. HOw come I am the only one that gets yelled at for this?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, DT... does this make you feel better?

Bad Kevin. This is a family forum.

Anyway, DT, you are the one who started it so you should get in trouble first.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No L.N. I should get love and kisses for starting this thread. My name should be yelled from the top of this forum, if there is such a place. And they should name a thread after me too. LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hehe- well i found some more -2003-2007
http://www.cofanifunebri.com/cofanifunebri-mania-eng.htm
top left cornor


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe we need a group buy. You know buy the group of them. LOL


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, they could be the Haunt Forum "groupies"...


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

If you desire a disposable girl of raven hair with tangled curl 
a mere toy of your whim to do with as you wish to feed your sin
finished now and tossed aside buried deep while still alive 
when you stand proud of your technique it will be your soul that she'll seek
and just when you think you have it made she will come for you from her grave


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Spookyboo said:


> If you desire a disposable girl of raven hair with tangled curl
> a mere toy of your whim to do with as you wish to feed your sin...


This is the only thing that probably any of the boys on this forum may have read. They didn't see the need to go any further!!:devil:

I like it Spookyboo!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What?


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Da weiner and you are most assuredly right

Touch me once touch me twice Three times a charm
if your touched by Death Touch.... well your dead


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey! I am not that yucky.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Well have you or have you not touched something until dead? ie Death Touch?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually that is where I got the name. I do it for a living.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Its good to see a person with interpersonal skills and such a people person to!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

06 Calendar was pretty good


----------

